
YouTube will stop emailing subscribers about new videos next week - shantara
https://9to5google.com/2020/08/07/youtube-new-video-emails/
======
shantara
I can't imagine this happening. Emails are the only reliable way to receive
notifications about new content coming out, and my main way of interacting
with Youtube at all.

~~~
19870213
It has happened. :(

I thought I had messed up a 'do not notify' setting. But it was just poor
timing on my part.

Likewise, e-mail is my 'to-do' (or to-watch) queue. I mean, I have a day-job,
and notifications on android are rather ephemeral and disorganized. One wrong
swipe and everything is gone. I haven't tried those on desktop, I only get
them when on YouTube, still doesn't feel useful.

